
Aeternity blockchain collected $4.40M after the first day of ICO - askucher
https://etherscan.io/address/0x6cC2D616E56e155D8A06E65542fdb9bD2D7f3c2E
======
defrun
Looks like there is also BTC wallet, as it said in this article:
[https://medium.com/blockchain-media/aeternity-blockchain-
rai...](https://medium.com/blockchain-media/aeternity-blockchain-
raised-5-25m-110k-eth-270-btc-after-the-first-day-of-ico-4392314b962f)

------
defrun
There was a better case: Golem Network made $8M in first 30 mins of ICO last
year.

~~~
vladra
That is now over however.

~~~
defrun
Yes, a Golem's ICO took place in Nov, 2016.

